# for those looking for a QUIET 3in EXHAUST...look here...



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

now i'll say this...this might only fit on a mk4 i'm not too sure if a mk1/2/3 has enough space....

I previously had a GHL "3in" cat-back







on my 8vT and this after 2years proved to be too damn droney and loud and everyone kept saying oh thats jus how 3in exhaust are...of course i called BS and decided to fit the largest muffler i could find...i chose magnaflow i measured the GHL muffler to be 4.25x7.5x16 and picked the largest/longest similar sized magnaflow i could find which was 5x8x*24*!
here is a comparison pic:








and of course its not 3in outlets/inlet to this muffler








oh and wow look at that TINY bit of sound absorbtion area...there was a rectangle jus like this on the bottom of the piping too















no wonder why the damn thing was so loud!
now next to go is the funky resonator they put on there as it has developed an internal rattle and it also necks down to TWO INCHES on the inside








right now with just the muffler and the GHL resonator this exhaust is SUPER QUIET and i'm NOT exaggerating!! highway/decel drone is practically non-existant


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: for those looking for a QUIET 3in EXHAUST...look here... (the_q_jet)*

....and than wait a few yrs....


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: for those looking for a QUIET 3in EXHAUST...look here... (GTijoejoe)*

another GHL 3" setup busted.
im glad that you finally have the proper parts on your car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i might cut the muffler apart to really see how it looks inside


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: for those looking for a QUIET 3in EXHAUST...look here... (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_for those looking for a QUIET 3in EXHAUST...look here...

stock quiet?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_
stock quiet?

damn close LITERALLY.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_damn close LITERALLY.

Hmmmmm. Any chance you could get a back to back sound clip (inside and out) of yours and a stock mk4? Have any friends with stock exhaust mk4s?
I'd also like to see pic of muffler on car underneath. My 3" downpipe must love my <2.25" stock exhaust










_Modified by elRey at 10:39 AM 5-27-2009_


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (elRey)*

And did you get this directly from Magnaflow?
Mike


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

nah of course not. I got it off ebay.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

have the Magnaflow part number?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

12279 is the muffler
and 12867 is the resonator 



_Modified by the_q_jet at 3:19 PM 5-29-2009_


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*








Danke!


----------



## MrMoon (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

i run a a smaller 3" magnaflow with a big resonator, its pretty quite as well 
3" exhausts dont have to be ridiculous loud if you dont want them to be


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: for those looking for a QUIET 3in EXHAUST...look here... (the_q_jet)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MrMoon)*

That muffler doesn't look like 3". More like 2.5"?
Mike


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *FaelinGL* »_That muffler doesn't look like 3". More like 2.5"?
Mike


which muffler? they're all 3" here.


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

I'm a big fan of Magnaflow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I'm off topic here, but what are people paying for a custom cat back exhaust to get fabbed up?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *screwball* »_I'm off topic here, but what are people paying for a custom cat back exhaust to get fabbed up?


expect around 3~500 in labor at a cheaper/decent shop....


----------



## mkiii2.0jetta (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

V-bands FTW!!!


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Eggscellent. I run a milltek cat back now, but it's only 2.5" and I'm moving to a larger turbo. The unresonated milltek can be a bit loud w/ no rear interior in my car, but I'm quite happy w/ the sound.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (screwball)*

you know your exhaust is quiet when you're WOT and hear the engine over the exhaust!


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_
you know your exhaust is quiet when you're WOT and hear the engine over the exhaust!









sound clips... NOW!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

sound clips wont do justice especially with shttay point-and-shoot camera video/sound quality!


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

How about you find a friend with stock exhaust and meet up with them. Then I'll call you and you stand behind each car


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_damn close LITERALLY.

Give it a few months. It will get much louder with time.
But still, I like the Magnaflows. I install them on every turbo exhaust I make, and they have never let me down. I don't like them on N/A cars though, loud as F***.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Agtronic)*

Thought you guys might want to see this clip :
MK3 1.8T with a 3.0" turbo back. No cat, no resonator, only a Magnaflow 3.0" at the end.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfDFMXDZJB0


----------



## AutobahnTuningSolutions (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Agtronic)*

Ive built a few 3" systems. My brothers Mk4 VR-T has a 16" case length muffler, 24" long resonator and metal core cat and that this is still loud. Then Ive built a 01 Celica GTS using a 12" case length muffler and a ceramic cat and its tons quieter. Even without a resonator, it all depends on your set up I guess. 
Just wait till you pull off that GHL resonator and put a true 3" on there, its going to get loud.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_
Give it a few months. It will get much louder with time.
But still, I like the Magnaflows. I install them on every turbo exhaust I make, and they have never let me down. I don't like them on N/A cars though, loud as F***.


been 2 months now...still stock--ish


----------

